# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  تهنئة لحبيب أعضاء الحصنMR.X

## بياض الثلج

*بكل الحب*  
 
*وحروف المودة التي جمعتنا بك على أرض الشبكة المعطاء* 
 
*يتقدم منتديات الحصن الأردنية من ادارة واعضاء وزوار مسجلين وغيرهم*  
 
*بأحر التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة افتتاح المحل .... يا ربيع الحصن*  
 

*داعين المولى أن يتم عليكَ فرحتك في حياتك العملية ومزيدا من التقدم للامام .....*
*ألف مبروووووك ..*

----------


## عُبادة

لا تقول لحدا عن مكانه لانه رح نكسرك :Bl (12): 


الف الف مبروك وعقبال المول ان شاء الله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما شاء الله , الف مبروك وبدنا هدية العيد :Icon29:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
يا مبروك يا مبروك ... الله يجعله آية الرزق عليك ... ويعطيك من أوسع أبوابه وتشوف على وجه الخير  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
محل شو ببيع ؟!
[/align]

----------


## $ RORO $

[align=center]ألف مبروووووك  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله يعينك يا ربيع عمااااار من هلا بده العيدية  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## شمعة امل

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مبارك تشوف على وجه الخير يا رب والله يوفقك ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

هي وصل الكيك اللي بعته ربييييييييييييييييييع  :Icon29: 





كلوهم كلهم الا هاي بده يخليها لخطيبته ويا ويلكم اللي بقرب عليها منه :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يعينك يا ربيع عمااااار من هلا بده العيدية


 
وانتِ كمان نفسك بهديه بعرف :Icon29:

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
شو كل هالورد الحلو ... لو بعرف كان زمان أنا فتحت محل 
[/align]

----------


## nawayseh

مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## بياض الثلج

هئة ما حزرت عمار أنا هديتي لما أشوف اولاد بلدي مبسوطين وناجحين بحياتهم وما عليهم شر هاي أحلى هدية 

عمار ضايل كتير عالعيد مو  :Icon29:  وشوشني ربيع وحكى ما الك عيديه فروح نقيلك من هسا مكان عشان تحرد فيه  :SnipeR (7): 

ويا جوري ان شالله بتفتحي اللي بدك اياه اصلا انتي من اسمك جوري ومو محتاجة للورد ياااااااااااااااااااااااا ورد 

عمااار مبروك الك هاي من ربيع  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هئة ما حزرت عمار أنا هديتي لما أشوف اولاد بلدي مبسوطين وناجحين بحياتهم وما عليهم شر هاي أحلى هدية 
> 
> عمار ضايل كتير عالعيد مو  وشوشني ربيع وحكى ما الك عيديه فروح نقيلك من هسا مكان عشان تحرد فيه 
> 
> ويا جوري ان شالله بتفتحي اللي بدك اياه اصلا انتي من اسمك جوري ومو محتاجة للورد ياااااااااااااااااااااااا ورد 
> 
> عمااار مبروك الك هاي من ربيع


 
قال يعني ما بدها شي 
وثقتي بربيع كبيره  :Copy Of Az3ar: 
وخلي هديتك الك , قال وشوشني ربيع قال  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ول ول ول ؟؟؟؟ عمااار مو صدق انه ربيع باعتلك فلفل أحمر وأصفر سوا  :SnipeR (43): 

هو من ناحية ربيع ما بقصر كريم وابن كريم وكريمة واخو كريم وكريمة وابن عم كريم يعني باختصار هو من آل الكرم  :Icon29: 

واه جكر فيك وشوشني وحكالي ما بده يجيبلك عيديه اوعك طئ  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ول ول ول ؟؟؟؟ عمااار مو صدق انه ربيع باعتلك فلفل أحمر وأصفر سوا 
> 
> هو من ناحية ربيع ما بقصر كريم وابن كريم وكريمة واخو كريم وكريمة وابن عم كريم يعني باختصار هو من آل الكرم 
> 
> واه جكر فيك وشوشني وحكالي ما بده يجيبلك عيديه اوعك طئ


طيري من هون  :Copy Of Az3ar: 
ولا اقلك خليكي بلكي حد طرك  :Icon29:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
مبروك ربيع .. ان شاء الله تشوف على وجهه الخير 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (88):   :SnipeR (88):   :SnipeR (88):  

ما بنفع أطير من هوووون مين بده يستقبل المهنئين  :Icon3: 

أطير أنا وتقعد انت هووون  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ما بنفع أطير من هوووون مين بده يستقبل المهنئين 
> 
> أطير أنا وتقعد انت هووون


ما حزرتي منا قلتلك خليكي  :SnipeR (92): 
استقبلي استقبلي ,,,  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

أشوووووووووووووف فيك يوم يا عماااااااار يوم كله فل (وزئبق :SnipeR (7): )
بدي أقوم أتعشى ربيع نزل البوفيه وما عزمك  :Icon29:  فخليك هون استقبل المهنئين حتى عودتي ، اتسلى بهدول ع بين أرجع 



ودير بالك الـ nuts مفخخ

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اخيرا طارت  :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اخيرا طارت


 
ببببببببببببببببببببخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خوفتك مو  :Icon29:  

دير بالك عالمضافة عبين ما أرجع بلاش حدا يطرك من هووون 

ازا حدا سألك احكيلهم انه سنو وايت حطتك مؤقت عبين ما نخلص عشا  :Eh S(14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يختييييييييييييي ما اخف دمي ( حقوق الطبع لسوسن)

----------


## بياض الثلج

> يختييييييييييييي ما اخف دمي ( حقوق الطبع لسوسن)


 :Eh S(14): بديش أضحك اليوم شنو مو رايقة بنوب  :Eh S(14): 

ليه خفيف دمك قديه نسبته ؟؟؟ :Icon29: 

اذا نازل كتير كل كبدة منيحة بتقوي دمك وبصير heavy

----------


## غسان

_الف مبروووووووووووك ربيع ... 

عقبال ما نشوف ربيع سنتر  ان شاء الله .. 

ونصيحه لا تخلي الخطيبه تجهز من عندك من المحل بلا ما ينكسر المحل من اولها_

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ألف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك
أخي الحبيب ورزقك الله مد بصرك مما اشتهيت ومما لم تشتهي
وجعل زرقك حلالا مباركا ودائمـــــــــــــــا آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## بياض الثلج

أهـــــــــــــــــــلا وسهـــــــــــــــــــــــــلا نورتوا 



وشرفتواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الف مبروك يا رب

و بدنا نعمل نزله عندك و نشوف شو عندك يا صاحبي

 :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

خالد لا تكيف بس تطلع من السجن بترروووح  :Icon29:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بعدين معك انتِ :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

انتِ الي بالسجن مش انا :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

ولا قبلين معي أنا ومعك :Icon29:  

هئة انت اللي بالسجن وبكفي حكي يلا سمحنالك بزيارة كرمال ربيع بس  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## غسان

> الف مبروك يا رب
> 
> و بدنا نعمل نزله عندك و نشوف شو عندك يا صاحبي


المحل ستاتي يا ابوشريك .. ما رح ينفعك بشي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بشوفك بعدك بترعي غنم

الله يعطيكِ العافية

 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7): 

الله يحكمني فيكِ يوم يا رب :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Eh S(14):   :Eh S(14):   :Eh S(14):   :Eh S(14):  

معي حصااااااااااااانة أنا فلا تغلب حالك وتستنى هاليوم اللي بدك تحكمني فيه  :Icon29:  يلا من غير مطرود روح ارجع عالسجن  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## MR.X

> *بكل الحب*  
>  
> *وحروف المودة التي جمعتنا بك على أرض الشبكة المعطاء* 
>  
> *يتقدم منتديات الحصن الأردنية من ادارة واعضاء وزوار مسجلين وغيرهم*  
>  
> *بأحر التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة افتتاح المحل .... يا ربيع الحصن*  
>  
> 
> ...


 

*ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ...*
* شو هاي المفاجئة الحلوة يا هناء ...*

*ولله انك شاطرة يا بنت ...*

*مبارح تركتك وما كان في موضوع ...*

*كلك زوق والله يعطيكي العافية ومنردلك اياها بالافراح ان شاء الله ...*

*مشكورين جميعااااااا يا جماعة الخير وعقبال الجميع ان شاء الله ...*

*بالمناسبة المحل  عبارة عن سبورات ستاتي ( يعني من حميعو )...*

*الي بتحب تشرفني  100 اهلين فيها وبتنورو  في اي وقت والكو سعر مميز ...*



*احكيلكو يلا جهزو اي مسابقة والجوائز من عندي ....*


*كمان مرة مشكورة هناء* 
*وهديتك على جنب ..*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

محل شو 
هو مبارك بس لازم تدفع الي ضريبه وانا قبلانه بخصم الي 100 بالمية  :Bl (12):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## MR.X

محل شو  :SnipeR (92): 

هو مش محل .. بسطة وببيع فيها علكة اذا الك مصلحة  :SnipeR (60): 

بدك ضريبة كمان :Eh S(14): 


يا هلا مها  انتي لازم تدفعي زيادة عن العالم  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (60):  انا ؟

----------


## saousana

[align=center]الف مبروك ربيع   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## MR.X

شايفة الزوق يا مها 

الله يبارك فيكي سوسن 


له يا مها انتي الك صدر المحل

----------


## بياض الثلج

يجعل كل أيامك فرح وسرور والأهم نجاح..... 
وهلا عمي ...

----------


## anoucha

مبرووووك  ربيعععع

----------


## جسر الحياة

ألف ألف ألف مبروووك ربيع

وإن شاء الله بتشوف على وجهه الخير

 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## دليلة

مبرووووووك الله يوفقك 

في تخفيض ولا لاء هههههههه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف مبروك يا ربيع 

هوه صحيح انا اجيت لعندك على المحل وباركتلك  ... بس هاد ما بيغنيني على انو اباركلك على المنتدى كمان 


ومره ثانية .... بحكيلك الف الف مبروك افتتاح المحل

----------


## بياض الثلج

دليلة شرفتي ول ؟ لحقتي بدك يعمل تخفيضات  :Icon29: 



معاذ هاد من زوقك يا معلم  :SnipeR (60): 



وهلااااااااااااا عمي .. :Eh S(14):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف الف الف مبروك ربيع وان شاء الله تشوف على وجه هالمحل الرزقة الطيبة

----------


## keana

مبارك
ان شاء الله ربنا يفتح عليك باب الرزق بساعه الاذان

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مبرووووووك مرة تانية ..
بس وين المحل وشو اسمه ؟؟
 :Confused:

----------


## بياض الثلج

|أحمد البرتقان الك من ربيع  :SnipeR (7): 



حيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله جميعا

----------


## شذى الياسمين

100000000000000000000000000000000 مبروك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> المحل ستاتي يا ابوشريك .. ما رح ينفعك بشي


 
طيب للمدام يا صاحبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> طيب للمدام يا صاحبي


بعتلك هدول ربيع يا خالد  :SnipeR (17): 




فقوم اعمل شااااااااااي  :Icon3:

----------


## سماا

ههههههههههههههه مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله يبارك فيك يا سما عقبال ما انشوف  افتتاح سجنك الخاص  :Icon29:

----------


## سماا

هههههههههههههه الله يسمع منك مشان تفتتحي ليه  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## MR.X

كمان مرة مشكورين جميعا  وكلكو زوق ...

هناء وينك ؟؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

هيني موجودة  :Icon3:

----------

